# 40mil drop? To break my spine or not?



## JordanNaylor (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi guys, i'v got a 2010 1.6 Cruze LS and i was thinking of lowering her by 40Mil on some eibach springs. The issue I have, is that I do alot of long distance driving so comfort is critical. I was wondering if lowering it by this much would recudce the ride quality substantially.

I had coilovers on my previous car and it was much better in corners, but appauling for carrying passengers and keeping my nerves happy on long drives.

On a side note, I'm also planning on getting some 18" VXR 'snowflake' style alloys to go on, to fill the arches and make it look 100x better than the standard 16" ones that are currently rolling on.

Cheers Jordan


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The North American ECO model and the RS package are dropped by that amount relative to the other North American Cruzen. It really makes a huge difference in how you perceive the road.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i have eibachs on my 1.4 and its a little bouncier than stock but not spine breaking.


----------



## JordanNaylor (Feb 3, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> i have eibachs on my 1.4 and its a little bouncier than stock but not spine breaking.


I can deal with it a little bouncier, thanks for the info. Did you fit them yourself or get a garage to do it?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i fitted them myself.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Tore up from the floor up !


----------



## JordanNaylor (Feb 3, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> i fitted them myself.


Was it difficult? i'v fitted coilovers to cars myself but I feel that just changing the springs may require a bit more effort


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Did you use a spring compressor ?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I used a spring compressor

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

JordanNaylor said:


> Was it difficult? i'v fitted coilovers to cars myself but I feel that just changing the springs may require a bit more effort


If you've never used a spring compressor before then it could be difficult but ut took me about 30-45 minutes 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## JordanNaylor (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll probably take it to my local garage and get them to fit them, they have all that stuff and give me decent discounts for labour and parts. Chevrolet wanted to charge me £170 for new rear brake pads fitted as they were almost on metal last week. For £170 i got front disks and pads and rear pads fitted at my local place. Shouldn't take much more than an hour to do all 4 with the right tools?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is cool man . Good to here from you .also is that cruze a diesel


----------



## JordanNaylor (Feb 3, 2013)

Nope, good old petrol. They only do 2.0VCDI diesels in the UK


----------

